
AI landlord speculating in American housing market - mangoleaf
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/realestate/meet-the-ai-landlord-thats-building-a-single-family-home-empire/ar-AADdgJM
======
kleer001
Somewhat interesting article. A little about cutting edge house buying and
mostly about one company involved. Grossly misleading title.

